# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Yildiz (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Yildiz

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk de Schepper en Yildiz, Rotterdam

Adres: Statenweg 205, Rotterdam

Website: www.docvadis.nl/jadeschepperyildiz


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Yildiz*

----------

